# Dasher caught eating food + confronted



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


>


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Staged or stupid, one of those "S" words.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

He had the food in his car that whole time why would he wait till he got to the door. He left his bag there lols


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

What a dick dasher! @mch will agree with me, I think he did this gig a while. He knows his stuff, you know.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks fake


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

If that’s real and not a staged video there’s probably a lawsuit coming. I mean, the guy’s Patrick Mahomes jersey got messed up!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

There’s so many idiots out there it’s hard to tell what real and fake anymore. I’ve been doing this way too long if this type of bs is showing up in my recommendations


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> What a dick dasher! @mch will agree with me, I think he did this gig a while. He knows his stuff, you know.


This guy's an amateur. Dick Dasher was a professional. He taught me everything I know!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

He didn't do everything wrong. In his defense he did deliver the drink...


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

To be truly effective, a good narcotics agent Dasher must know and love narcotics Food In fact, a good narcotics Dasher should have narcotics Free Food in his blood.

-Officer Alonso


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


>


Fake news?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mch said:


> This guy's an amateur. Dick Dasher was a professional. He taught me everything I know!


Dick Dasher NEVER would steal food!!! He would have stole the guys girlfriend. If that were Dick she would be getting in his car and the boyfriend would be chasing him for that reason. Guys a chick magnet!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I’d say taking a Coke moneyshot in the eyes is too far for this to be fake. That would burn like a mother****er.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Was that a Coke or sulfuric acid thrown at him?

And the Over-Acting Award goes to....


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Dick Dasher NEVER would steal food!!! He would have stole the guys girlfriend. If that were Dick she would be getting in his car and the boyfriend would be chasing him for that reason. Guys a chick magnet!


When dick dasher pulled up to a house a topless woman would come out with a home cooked meal and exchange it for the delivery.

If the food was to Dick's satisfaction he would award the woman by going into the house for a quickie.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


>


Thats what u get when u cut 50 to 70% drivers pay.
Mostly dashers I've seen around r nothing but crack head's.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

mch said:


> When dick dasher pulled up to a house a topless woman would come out with a home cooked meal and exchange it for the delivery.
> 
> If the food was to Dick's satisfaction he would award the woman by going into the house for a quickie.


There's this woman who always (does twice qualify as always?) answers the door bottomless. It's always "meet at door." I knock, 90 seconds later she opens her apartment door wearing just a shirt or a sweater, leaning forward so it hangs down over her groin. I don't think she's doing it to be provocative, but because she doesn't wear much around the apartment and she scrambles to throw something on so as to not answer the door nude/just a bra and panties/etc.. The really weird bit is that she always orders for three, including two kids' meals.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

DAMN THAT HANDSOME, SMOOTH TALKING SON OF A B!TCH DICK DASHER!!!!

HE STOLE MY FOOD, AND THEN HE STOLE MY HEART

I CURSE HIS SEXY HOT BAG

DAMN YOU, DICK DASHER, FOR TOYING WITH MY EMOTIONS!!!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> DAMN THAT HANDSOME, SMOOTH TALKING SON OF A B!TCH DICK DASHER!!!!
> 
> HE STOLE MY FOOD, AND THEN HE STOLE MY HEART
> 
> ...


Are we referring to the scrotum as a "sexy hot bag" now?


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Are we referring to the scrotum as a "sexy hot bag" now?


IT MAKES NO DIFFERENCE
I CURSE THEM BOTH


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> DAMN THAT HANDSOME, SMOOTH TALKING SON OF A B!TCH DICK DASHER!!!!
> 
> HE STOLE MY FOOD, AND THEN HE STOLE MY HEART
> 
> ...


Im beyond thankful that after being with Dick Dasher you gave me a chance.&#128525;&#128536;

I know it probably took a few months for you regain feeling and to be able to walk correctly again. Ill never measure up to him but still...

It's a privilege to be able to follow in his enormous footsteps!


----------

